# Looks like this is the end



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hopefully next year I'll have a fall/winter garden setup.

Very few toms left, and if I see another Zucchini I'd scream.












Last harvest:





Dug up the tater bed to find any I had missed...some of those became dinner tonight 





And this one I just liked the color palette on the counter:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like a good final harvest.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 23, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Hopefully next year I'll have a fall/winter garden setup.
> 
> Very few toms left, and if I see another Zucchini I'd scream.
> 
> ...



WOW! fresh picked bannanas in conn.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbow388 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like you had some good pickings. I am going to put out some fall winter stuff. Maybe it will produce, maybe it won't.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 24, 2013)

*Not yet*

picked 2 baskets like this monday afternoon. i like fall beans the best . they seem to be a little sweeter. puttin some in the freezer so we can have ham & beans this winter.

View attachment 315686


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep...beans just seem to keep getting better as the season goes on.


----------



## woodenboater (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice looking harvest ! nothing beats cherry or grape tomatoes right off the vine. hope I still have time to get some organic garlic into the ground before it gets too cold.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 24, 2013)

This past weekend's project was to clean up the closet ... seemed like the best place I have to store my remaining winter squash stash (just made a delightful butternut apple soup this past week) plus the unblemished apples from the last purchase at the orchard that closed this week. Squash I'm sure will do fine...apples, not so sure about.

The bedroom is the coolest room (usually keep the door closed so it's cool compared the woodstove heated house!)...and once I put the doors back on the closet it will be cooler still.

If I ever build a house, among the features will be a real root cellar with storage areas for different types of stuff!


----------

